# What is your average TPS?



## KrisM (Jul 11, 2013)

Just curious as to what everyone on the forum is averaging. I average about 3.2 on most solves - not sure if that's fast or slow in comparison to all you guys.


----------



## applemobile (Jul 11, 2013)

InB4 what metric?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 11, 2013)

ETM, obviously

EDIT: checked my reconstructions - apparently I average a little over 6


----------



## ottozing (Jul 11, 2013)

Like low to mid 6 on average and 7.5 on my best solves.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 11, 2013)

~2 I guess. 
Selected 2-3


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 11, 2013)

I would assume stm because it is the most realistic.


----------



## Username (Jul 11, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> I would assume stm because it is the most realistic.



ETM was already mentioned above


----------



## Renslay (Jul 11, 2013)

Between 3.5 and 4.5.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 11, 2013)

Between 2 and 3 I think


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd say around 2.5-3.5 for CFOP
And less than 2 for Roux. (Been using Roux for less than 2 weeks)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

Idk. Avg 20 seconds. 60/20=3.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 11, 2013)

My movecount is about 55, and I average mid-high 11s. 55/11=5 TPS.

For OH, I average 18 with a similar movecount. 55/18=3.1 TPS.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 11, 2013)

what is TPS
i average at about 35 secs (fridrich) so i guess i should know what it means but sadly i dont


----------



## weirdesky (Jul 11, 2013)

Averaging at around 15, with CFOP means I probably have a tps around 4, considering I'm not big on efficiency (because I'm lazy).


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 11, 2013)

ultimatecuber said:


> what is TPS
> i average at about 35 secs (fridrich) so i guess i should know what it means but sadly i dont



TPS stands for Turns per Second


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2013)

My solves have gotten crappy lately (70-80 moves) but I still average 16. So around 4-5.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jul 11, 2013)

After dissecting a few of my solves, I worked it out that my TPS is, on average, a little over 6 TPS.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 11, 2013)

i average something like 16.9 and about 47 moves so 47/16.9 = aprox 2.8 etm


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 11, 2013)

*3x3*
~60 moves/~13 seconds = ~4.62 tps

*Mega*
~190 moves/~56 seconds = ~3.39 tps 

I'm slightly surprised.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm going to guess 4-5 since I average around 60 moves and sub 14 and 60/14 = ~4.3 and my reconstructed fastest single on camera was 5.584 TPS


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 11, 2013)

a teeny bit over 6, which is about right for me


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 12, 2013)

for 3x3x3, ~4

I'll have to get back to you for other puzzles


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 12, 2013)

Username said:


> ETM was already mentioned above


I posted that before it loaded on my computer.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 12, 2013)

Very slightly over 4.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

probaly like 6andabit or something dno


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm very bad at move counts using ETM, but from reconstructing 5 solves I estimated my TPS to be around 5.5

Edit: I average 9.5, give or take a second.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 12, 2013)

Did an average of 5 and found the TPS during each solve. 

8.885[7.34], 10.755[5.67], 10.671[5.71], 10.447[6.41], 11.371[6.94]

Average TPS = *6.414*



I turn faster than I thought.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm guessing just under 3. My solves are about 70% 4 TPS and 30% 0 TPS.


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)

3. I'm VERY inefficient.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 13, 2013)

Around 3.5. I did over 4 a few times.


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 14, 2013)

rj said:


> 3. I'm VERY inefficient.



I'm 3 tps and I'm already at sub 20


----------



## dacuberproduct (Aug 14, 2013)

guess 4-5


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 14, 2013)

Like 6-7


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2013)

4-5ish now.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am about 4.3 now.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 14, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> I'm 3 tps and I'm already at sub 20



Seriously, you only picked up a cube in May, and you've had a fullstep 15? Good going! How much do you practice?


----------



## rj (Aug 17, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Seriously, you only picked up a cube in May, and you've had a fullstep 15? Good going! How much do you practice?



I don't know. I've been speedcubing longer than he's been cubing, and he's STILL faster. I'm also older.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 17, 2013)

rj said:


> 3. I'm VERY inefficient.


Bit too fast there. 



rj said:


> I don't know. I've been speedcubing longer than he's been cubing, and he's STILL faster. I'm also older.


Age doesn't matter that much. (Unless you're 3 years old or something)




2.5 TPS.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 17, 2013)

4-6 TPS for 3BLD


----------



## rj (Aug 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Bit too fast there.



What do you mean? I go too fast?


----------



## YddEd (Aug 17, 2013)

rj said:


> What do you mean? I go too fast?


Yeah. I'm pretty sure you can get sub 20 with 2.5 tps or something so...


----------



## rj (Aug 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Yeah. I'm pretty sure you can get sub 20 with 2.5 tps or something so...



I try slow turning but slower. Would you mentor me?


----------



## YddEd (Aug 17, 2013)

rj said:


> I try slow turning but slower. Would you mentor me?


Basically it's lookahead, recognition and move efficiency imo.


----------



## rj (Aug 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Basically it's lookahead, recognition and move efficiency imo.



Whenever I record my solves, I have good recognition, bad cross transition, (tips?) and 12 second f2l without cross. 5-8 second LL.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 17, 2013)

rj said:


> Whenever I record my solves, I have good recognition, bad cross transition, (tips?) and 12 second f2l without cross. 5-8 second LL.


Well when I was sub 25 with CFOP, my F2L+Cross was 15 seconds. Do you use full PLL and 2 look OLL? 
Do you have skype? PM me your skype if you do.


----------



## rj (Aug 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Well when I was sub 25 with CFOP, my F2L+Cross was 15 seconds. Do you use full PLL and 2 look OLL?
> Do you have skype? PM me your skype if you do.



I use full PLL and the most common OLL cases (~20 of them).


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

Heh heh. I have no idea, so I just put 3-4 TPS. I tend to turn way faster than I should while timing just to try to get faster times, but I end up just getting worse and raging more at myself.


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2013)

rj said:


> Whenever I record my solves, I have good recognition, bad cross transition, (tips?) and 12 second f2l without cross. 5-8 second LL.



Plan first pair in inspection, or look for it during the cross.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2013)

Is this just for the regular 3x3 event? If so, at home I average about 0 TPS due to not ever practicing 3x3. In comps, I guess a little less than 5 TPS?


----------



## rj (Aug 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Plan first pair in inspection, or look for it during the cross.



I try to do that. More practice!


----------



## elrog (Aug 19, 2013)

This is embarrassing for me.. Less than 2 TPS. I average about 50 moves a solve and about 30 seconds. That gives me 1.6 TPS.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 19, 2013)

elrog said:


> This is embarrassing for me.. Less than 2 TPS. I average about 50 moves a solve and about 30 seconds. That gives me 1.6 TPS.



Youll get there eventually. Just keep practicing!


----------



## Owen (Aug 19, 2013)

20 seconds, 60-80 moves per solve, so 3-4 tps.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 19, 2013)

I probably average around 25 3x3s (or equivalent on other puzzles) per day.
60 moves per solve + 25 to scramble = 85
85 x 25 = 2125 turns
86400 seconds in a day
2125/86400 = 0.0246 tps
I suck

But seriously, I guess I average 12 seconds so my tps is 5


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Yeah. I'm pretty sure you can get sub 20 with 2.5 tps or something so...


You can, but it is difficult. Most advanced solves are between 50 and 60 moves and more for beginners. So with 2.5 tps and 20 seconds you should be REALLY efficient and most slow turners are not that efficient


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think my signature says it all.


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

elrog said:


> This is embarrassing for me.. Less than 2 TPS. I average about 50 moves a solve and about 30 seconds. That gives me 1.6 TPS.



If you average 50 moves per solve and stay that way (unlike me) you're going to end up super fast.


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm anywhere from 6-7 on a good solve.. Probably closer to 5-6 on cubes of a higher order than 3x3!


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 22, 2013)

Branflakeftw said:


> I'm anywhere from 6-7 on a good solve.. Probably closer to 5-6 on cubes of a higher order than 3x3!


what is your average?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2014)

My average movecount is 56.3. My last 300 hundred solves average to 16.02 seconds. 

I only have 3.514 average TPS?!? I'm actually a pretty fast turner (during F2L, anyway. My LL is the suck.) so I must pause waaaaaaaay too much. I must lrn2lookahead moar.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 22, 2014)

the third most choice is 6+....highly doubt that


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 22, 2014)

mines usually 8 seconds, and i turn under 7 tps...


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> mines usually 8 seconds, and i turn under 7 tps...



wat

I think you're underestimating yourself haha. I reach mid 7 pretty frequently, and I have no doubt you beat that often.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 22, 2014)

Mine is 12 tps. I'm not sure what my tps is in an actual solve. Maybe someone can break down my solves for me?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 22, 2014)

About 70 moves with 22 second average....3.2 TPS. I MUST learn full PLL!!


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I think you're underestimating yourself haha. I reach mid 7 pretty frequently, and I have no doubt you beat that often.


Don't you count rotations as a move though? I don't think most people do.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 22, 2014)

Approx. 4.5-5.5 tps. I average 14-15


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Don't you count rotations as a move though? I don't think most people do.



Even without ETM I still end up in the low to mid 7 range cuz I don't rotate much. It's pretty bad.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Even without ETM I still end up in the low to mid 7 range cuz I don't rotate much. It's pretty bad.



i highly doubt that, your move count would probably have to be in the 70s; its probably in the 60s.


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Even without ETM I still end up in the low to mid 7 range cuz I don't rotate much. It's pretty bad.


Oh... I've always thought ETM didn't include rotations :fp Do you have any reconstructions of your solves? Do you know what your average movecount for F2L is? I guess you know 2lLL, so if your movecount is so high it's probably because of something in F2L.


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> i highly doubt that, your move count would probably have to be in the 70s; its probably in the 60s.


You can ask Chris Olson if you don't believe me. I wouldn't be surprised if my average movecount is above 70. 


TDM said:


> Oh... I've always thought ETM didn't include rotations :fp Do you have any reconstructions of your solves? Do you know what your average movecount for F2L is? I guess you know 2lLL, so if your movecount is so high it's probably because of something in F2L.


Nope, ETM counts rotations. It also counts things like not double flicking U2s, because honestly that IS two turns. Counting it as one is stupid. I have a couple sub 10 averages uploaded that I might reconstruct today.. Depends on my level of laziness. But then again because they're sub 10, they may have been more efficient ones. Idk. I'll go reconstruct one and post them here.


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Nope, ETM counts rotations. It also counts things like not double flicking U2s, because honestly that IS two turns. Counting it as one is stupid. I have a couple sub 10 averages uploaded that I might reconstruct today.. Depends on my level of laziness. But then again because they're sub 10, they may have been more efficient ones. Idk. I'll go reconstruct one and post them here.


Yeah, I just checked on the wiki... imo there should be a metric like ETM but that doesn't count rotations. Because that's what I always use 
I didn't mean you had to reconstruct all your solves! I just wanted to see if there were any you'd already reconstructed so I could try to find any inefficient parts. Btw, how do you slow down the video to reconstruct? I don't know how to...


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah, I just checked on the wiki... imo there should be a metric like ETM but that doesn't count rotations. Because that's what I always use
> I didn't mean you had to reconstruct all your solves! I just wanted to see if there were any you'd already reconstructed so I could try to find any inefficient parts. Btw, how do you slow down the video to reconstruct? I don't know how to...



Usually I do one of two things depending on my level of laziness.. 
1. Import into final cut, slow down to like 10% 
2. youtubeslow.com lets you go to ¼ speed, which is usually good.


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 2. youtubeslow.com lets you go to ¼ speed, which is usually good.


That's cool...
I've just seen you've done one reconstruction already.


kclejeune said:


> F2 L U B2 D2 L' D R2 F' R' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 B2
> 
> y // inspection
> U L U L y' U' R' y' U' R' F R // Xcross
> ...


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> That's cool...
> I've just seen you've done one reconstruction already.



This solve was CRAP lol. I wanted to smash my head looking at pair 4..


----------



## JackJ (Feb 22, 2014)

On a normal solve it's low to mid 5.


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Spoiler: 2nd solve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could probably find a better X-cross for the first (or second) solve, but I'm tired atm. There were two very inefficient F2L cases I found, one in each solve; as I said if you don't like what I've suggested the wiki contains several algs for each case.

tl;dr: F2L and PLL recog


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> I could probably find a better X-cross for the first (or second) solve, but I'm tired atm. There were two very inefficient F2L cases I found, one in each solve; as I said if you don't like what I've suggested the wiki contains several algs for each case.



Thank you! The sad thing is that this is more efficient than normal


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Thank you! The sad thing is that this is more efficient than normal


Yeah, I used to be like that. I didn't learn F2L from a tutorial (which was a stupid thing to do, it took forever...), so although most (90%) of my cases were what most people use anyway, there were some ones that were awful (R U2 R' U2 R U R'; L' U' L U2 y' R U' R'; R U R' U2 R U2 R' d R' U' R and probably a few more). If you're inefficient with intuitive F2L, learn some algs and it should help with efficiency/speed.


----------

